# Manchester Mayday



## raph (Apr 13, 2006)

Manchester Mayday Weekend 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...a long weekend of protest & fun (not that these are mutually exclusive)

*Friday 28th April*
Manchester Critical Mass
Meet us at 6pm, Central Library, for the ride and then join us to watch the film "A SUNDAY IN HELL,76 PARIS-ROUBAIX" in the Basement Social Centre.

*Saturday 29th April*
Nuclear Power - No Way & Smash Dalton Nuclear Institute
DEMONSTRATION against nuclear energy and research
Meet 11.45am at the Basement, 24 Lever Street (off Piccadilly Gardens)

Manchester Anarchist Bookfair
12.00noon-5.00pm at the Basement, 24 Lever Street (off Piccadilly Gardens)

Mayday Benefit Party
venue and bands tba

*Sunday 30th April*
Picnic & Carnival against Capitalism
Come to Piccadilly Gardens at 2pm

*Monday 1st May - Mayday*
MAY DAY IS INTERNATIONAL WORKERS DAY! 
Assemble Platt Fields at1200 
March to and Rally at Albert Square 

BRING YOUR TRADE UNION BANNER 
BRING YOUR CAMPAIGN BANNER 

Organised by: Trades Unions For Refugees (TUFR) 
Supported by: Manchester Trades Council


----------

